# System upgrade



## amnixed (Mar 7, 2022)

Hello,

I would like to upgrade my old AMD computer with a new CPU/motherboard/RAM.

I'd keep the 850W power supply, the 3 Hitachi 2 TB hard drives (have low hours) and the ATX case. I also have a GeForce GT 1030 on hand.

The computer is mostly for general everyday use: Firefox, Sylpheed, LibreOffice, VLC. I have to have VirtualBox with a couple of Windows guests with minimal requirements. I don't play any games.

I was thinking to get the AMD Ryzen 5 5600X as it seems to be good value.

I can't decide on the motherboard. I'd like to keep using my old IBM clicky keyboard, so the motherboard needs to have a PS2 connector, but I don't need WiFi for this computer. I don't think I need more than 32 GB RAM.

Given the above, what do you recommend?

Also, some posts suggest that the stock cooler for Ryzen 5 5600X may not be sufficient, although these posts generally make no reference to the ambient temperature. Still, your advice is welcome.


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 7, 2022)

amnixed said:


> I'd like to keep using my old IBM clicky keyboard, so the motherboard needs to have a PS2 connector, ...


There are two kinds of connections that have become de-facto unavailable on modern motherboards: The round PS2-style keyboard and mouse connectors, and parallel printer ports. Fortunately, you can easily buy converters from USB to PS2 for keyboards.

You can also buy the same style clicky keyboard, from the same company that has made them for decades: Unicomp is a small company, spun out from IBM a long time ago, that continues to make the sake keyboards, except today you can get them with USB connectors.


but I don't need WiFi for this computer. I don't think I need more than 32 GB RAM.

Given the above, what do you recommend?

Also, some posts suggest that the stock cooler for Ryzen 5 5600X may not be sufficient, although these posts generally make no reference to the ambient temperature. Still, your advice is welcome.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## tux2bsd (Mar 7, 2022)

He doesn't need a new keyboard, just the adapter (which you took the scenic route to say is available).


amnixed said:


> I can't decide on the motherboard.


Is his core question.


----------

